# Fuente de alimentación para PIC



## oigres (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola a todos,

antes de nada quiero saludar ya que este es mi primer mensaje. Me gustaría empezar a cacharrear con microcontroladores PIC y estoy un poco verde en esto de la electrónica, así que me pasaré bastante por este foro para aprender todo lo que pueda :.)

Lo primero que me gustaría preguntaros es acerca de la mejor fuente de alimentación para un PIC 16f84. Imagino que debería ser una de unos 5V que es lo que recomiendan en la mayoría de los libros que he visto, donde me vienen las dudas es con respecto al amperaje de esta. ¿Cual es el amperaje recomendado que debería ofrecer la fuente para trabajar comodamente con el PIC?

He leido por ahi, que depende de lo que yo vaya a conectar en mi circuito, y que si por ejemplo voy a trabajar con un PIC y con algún motor puede que necesite más, pero ¿Que puede ocurrir si trabajo con una fuente que ofrece demasiado amperaje? ¿Puedo dañar el PIC? ¿En que rangos de intensidad deberia trabajar?

Todas estas dudas me vienen debido a que aunque tengo conocimientos teóricos sobre electrónica (de la facultad) nunca me ha quedado del todo claro como funciona la intensidad de corriente en relación a los componentes de un circuito.

Bueno espero, que me podais ayudar un poco ya que como vereis estoy hecho un pequeño lio. Muchas gracias a todos de antemano. 

Un saludo.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 1, 2007)

Para alimentar SOLAMENTE al PIC , una fuente de 3.3 voltios a 100 mA es mas que suficiente . Yo uso un 78L05 (5V , 100mA) para el PIC + displays de 7 seg. + leds y cuando utilzo motores y/o relevadores utilizo una fuente independiente  de 5V/3A 

_Corregido_


> ¿Que puede ocurrir si trabajo con una fuente *a la que le exigen* demasiado amperaje?


 Obviamente se va a dañar



> ¿Puedo dañar el PIC? ¿En que rangos de intensidad deberia trabajar?


El PIC se daña si le exijes demasiado corriente de salida o lo alimentas con  mas de 20VDC. Te recomiendo que bajes la hoja de daots del PIC , ahi viene especificado.

postea tus dudas


----------



## oigres (Feb 2, 2007)

Con la hoja de datos delante leo:

Maximum current sunk by any I/O pin ...................................25 ma
Maximum current sourced by any I/O pin ..............................20 ma


Maximum current sunk by PORTA ........................................... 80 ma
Maximum current sourced by PORTA ....................................... 50 ma
Maximum current sunk by PORTB .......................................... 150 ma
Maximum current sourced by PORTA ...................................... 100 ma

¿Esto son los amperejas máximos que soportan los puertos A y B?. Pero ¿dependen del amperaje de la fuente alimentación que le conectes o no?. Sigo sin entender en que puede repercutir conectar al PIC una fuente de 5V/100ma u otra de 5V/500mA o incluso de 5V/3A.

No se si me he explicado, no consigo comprender que pasaría si te pasas con el amperaje de tu fuente. Y en el caso de que pase algo, ¿como puedo saber con cuanto amperaje voy bien?

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## José Alméciga (Feb 2, 2007)

Primero que todo, si el pic necesita de una fuente de 5v / 100mA no hay problema de conectarlo a una fuente de 5v / 500mA o mas,  porque el pic solo toma la corriente que necesita en este caso serían 100mA.
Si hay que tener cuidado con las conexiones que salen de los puertos del pic ya que si le exije mayor corriente de la que puede suministrar el pic obviamente se quemará.
para solucionar esto se debe trabajar con transistores.
Espero haya aclarado tus dudas.


----------



## 1Roland1 (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola

Me pasa algo raro, tengo una fuente variable bien regulada que como max entrega 1200mA, al ponerle en 6v y usando un regulador de 5v el pic funciona ok, pero si le subo el voltaje el pic deja de funcionar no entiendo............


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 25, 2011)

1Roland1 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Me pasa algo raro, tengo una fuente variable bien regulada que como max entrega 1200mA, al ponerle en 6v y usando un regulador de 5v el pic funciona ok, pero si le subo el voltaje el pic deja de funcionar no entiendo............



Fijate que estén bien colocados los 4 capacitores del 7805, además comprobá que el microcontrolador no sea únicamente para baja tensión... Si usás cristal agregá los capacitores a masa.

Cuando "deja de funcionar el pic" medí cuanto hay entre VCC y GND, si hay más de 5.1V seguramente se haya quemado el regulador o está mal conectado... 

También asegurate que el regulador esté frio, si tu circuito consume mucha corriente puede hacer que el regulador deje de regular y se corte.

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## 1Roland1 (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola

Gracias por tu respuesta

Estoy usando un 16F628A, no se si es solo de baja tension, los 4 capacitores la verdad no los he colocado, solo uno de 47uF a la entrada del regulador y otro a la salida. La tension siempre es de 4.94V en todos los casos que aumento el voltaje de la fuente.

Saludos

Gonzalo, 

Podrías indicarme que capacitores se deben de poner o si tienes algun esquema ?


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 25, 2011)

A la entrada: 100uF y 100nF
A la salida: 10uF y 100nF

El PIC qué trabajo está haciendo? Qué otra cosa se alimenta de esos 5v?

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## 1Roland1 (Ene 25, 2011)

Esta comunicado con un modem celular cumpliendo la funcion de alarma, cuando se activa la interrupcion externa enciende una salida y genera llamadas, asi mismo al realizarle una llamada a ese celular se enciende otra salida, no alimenta a ninguna otra cosa más.
Probé con otra fuente que no se cuantos mA entregue pero parece que más que la otra y no funciona el circuito, me da a pensar que es cuestion de corrientes ???

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Picchip (Ene 26, 2011)

yo utilizo el 7805 en montajes normales. En otros con mas necesidad de corriente utilizo una etapa de potencia con transistores y una fuente independiente.

Saludos


----------



## komtavin (May 13, 2011)

Hola, soy novato en esto, he encontrado un circuito que pretendo montar para alimentar un pic a 5 volt, aqui les dejo el circuito.

La foto va acompañada de la siguiente leyenda, no les doy la url pues al parecer ya no existe, tome la precaucion de guardar esta info en mi ordenador

"Fuente de 5 Volts. Optimizando la alimentación.
A partir de la tensión obtenida por las baterías o por el transformador de pared, debemos organizar dentro del protoboard una fuente de alimentación de 5 Volts regulados para hacer funcionar con la tensión correcta y exacta a cualquier microcontrolador. Con el sencillo agregado de algunos capacitores, un simple regulador de tensión fijo estará listo para trabajar. Para que puedas identificar los elementos mencionados y cómo deben estar dispuestos dentro del protoboard, te mostramos una imagen ilustrativa que te servirá de guía al momento de la construcción y armado de esta parte fundamental del desarrollo.

El circuito equivalente a lo que puedes ver en la construcción mostrada te detalla algunas pautas muy importantes a tener en cuenta que son las que te garantizarán un funcionamiento correcto y libre de inconvenientes causados por inversión de polaridad o exceso de tensión de entrada. Como siempre te decimos, para que esto funcione correctamente, no debes descartar ningún componente del circuito (por intrascendente que te parezca) y debes montar de manera ordenada los dispositivos tal como muestran el circuito y la imagen anterior.

A la entrada de tensión puedes aplicarle desde 6 hasta 12 Volts de corriente continua. El diodo D1 protege a todo el circuito ante posibles inversiones accidentales de polaridad al conectar la energía al circuito. R1 se encarga de limitar la corriente del circuito cuando trabajamos con tensiones superiores a los 9 Volts y permite alcanzar una caída de tensión suficiente para hacer trabajar al diodo zener D2 que regulará la entrada de tensión a VR1. De este modo, VR1 siempre tendrá en su entrada una tensión de 7V5, cuando la alimentación sea superior a los 9 Volts. Esto permitirá utilizar VR1 sin disipador de calor y operando a una temperatura segura. Los capacitores C1 y C3 se encargan de eliminar cualquier ruido residual que pueda existir en la entrada de alimentación que sea producto de arrancadores de iluminación fluorescente o de motores eléctricos funcionando en la cercanía. Por su parte, C2 y C4 se encargarán de atenuar el ripple o zumbido inducido por impulsos de baja frecuencia, como puede ser la red de energía domiciliaria. Con este sencillo circuito, entonces, tendremos completada la sección de alimentación a nuestro microcontrolador."


----------



## wackos (Nov 2, 2017)

oigres dijo:


> Con la hoja de datos delante leo:
> 
> Maximum current sunk by any I/O pin ...................................25 ma
> Maximum current sourced by any I/O pin ..............................20 ma
> ...



Una duda, como obtuviste las especificaciones de corriente para ese pic en especifico?!solo necesito referenciarlas gracias.


----------



## jorger (Nov 3, 2017)

wackos dijo:


> Una duda, como obtuviste las especificaciones de corriente para ese pic en especifico?!solo necesito referenciarlas gracias.


Hoja de datos del fabricante.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2017)

No puedo cree que tanta gente no sepa lo que es  una hoja de datos, que se dedique a programar micros y jamás piso la web del fabricante, donde hay toneladas de información...
Que desperdicio.....  tanta información al alcance y nadie hace el más minimo esfuerzo por tomarl y mucho menos leerla.
A veces me pregunto como creen que las personas que en este foro ayudan obtuvieron sus conocimientos?
Ni siquiera se han puesto a pensar que la mayoría que tiene años de experiencia, se inicio cuando no había internet, y la PC como tal no había sido inventada, y que la única forma era obtener fotocopias de manuales donde obvio todo estaba en inglés, hoy teniendo todo eso que no tuvimos encima ven como barrera que la información esta en inglés cuando disponen de traductores en línea y mucho más.
Que hubieran echo en ese tiempo sin internet, sin simuladores y sin computadoras.....
El mundo evoluciona mal, muy pero muy mal.....


----------



## Scooter (Nov 3, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> No puedo cree que tanta gente no sepa lo que es  una hoja de datos, que se dedique a programar micros y jamás piso la web del fabricante, donde hay toneladas de información...
> Que desperdicio.....  tanta información al alcance y nadie hace el más minimo esfuerzo por tomarl y mucho menos leerla.
> A veces me pregunto como creen que las personas que en este foro ayudan obtuvieron sus conocimientos?
> Ni siquiera se han puesto a pensar que la mayoría que tiene años de experiencia, se inicio cuando no había internet, y la PC como tal no había sido inventada, y que la única forma era obtener fotocopias de manuales donde obvio todo estaba en inglés, hoy teniendo todo eso que no tuvimos encima ven como barrera que la información esta en inglés cuando disponen de traductores en línea y mucho más.
> ...


¡Pues si hombre!
¡Si te parece ahora trabajo y me hago mis cosas!
No señor, que trabajen otras.


----------

